# Help identifying this brush cutter.



## Okie294life (Aug 22, 2020)

This is supposed to be an echo gulidardini cylinder. 02-0022-060. Looking to buy for project trying to figure out what model it is first.


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 24, 2020)

The older Italian stuff is hard to find parts for.


----------



## Okie294life (Aug 24, 2020)

ironman_gq said:


> The older Italian stuff is hard to find parts for.


I got to looking at the photo closer it has a front recoil. Dude tried to tell me it was an echo. Maybe in another life


----------



## ironman_gq (Aug 25, 2020)

post up the photos you have, might have a good chance of getting it identified


----------

